# adoption order



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry but must have been asked a thousand times we have a date for adoption order later this month if birth parent does not contest although I think she will, but if she does not will that be the date the adoption order is granted? Or do you have a waiting period while paperwork is done, and if bm contests and court decides to give more time do you still have sw visits, as much as we have got on with sw's it would be nice for no more visits


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Yay on getting a date 

I thought (could be very wrong!) that thsy the date it all goes through if no contesting an then celebration hearing is at least 3 weeks ago as contests can go through until that time?! 

Hopefully all smooth & you can celebrate your same surname!

X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Have to agree unfortunately, even if adoption order is granted there is still the right to appeal hence why celebration hearing doesn't happen immediately after. Very wrong in my opinion but that's another story!! In our case birth mum requested leave to appeal before the making of the order but it was refused. However she was granted 5 weeks in order to get paperwork etc in so we had a delay. We did still have social worker visits but the AO wasn't granted at this stage. I'm not actually sure what would happen if they tried to appeal post order.... It's a minefield!! I have to be honest though and say I found the extra visits to be reassuring and comforting during our anxious wait. Hoping all goes smoothly for you xxx


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We have been told BM will not be appealing and will not be attending the court day.

We were sent dates for both the AO and Celebration hearing.

AO is 29th Oct and Celebration on the 19th November - party is being planned for the 23rd Nov.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Congrats Paul!!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We received our 2 dates together like Paul even thought they were being held in different courts, our letter stated that ppeven if  BM put in an appeal the AO would be granted at the 1st hearing, but our sons case was very harrowing, our very experienced SW who had worked in adoption for over 20 years said on reading his CPR it was the worst case shed ever had. So think we just had a very sensible judge who was not pussy footing around. We were half hoping BM would turn up then at least we'd have one positive to give our son, but no after making lots of noise was obviously to much of an inconvenience for her!!!!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on getting a date, sadly as lolly has said bm can Appel right upto the paperwork is granted. Our bf turned up at court and logged an Appel and was given 5 weeks to get a solicitor and put it in writing why lo should be returned to them. Thankfully they never did and advised the court that they would no longer Appel as they knew he was in the best place. But those five weeks were pure hell. 
You will carry on getting sw visits until prob one after the celebration hearing where they can give you lo life story book and later life letter if they haven't done so already.

I did send a letter to my LA about bf contesting ao and that this is never mentioned on any prep groups and the support seems to be very lacking. To my suprise a few days ago I got a letter back saying that they have now added this to all prep courses and set up a support team for all adopters about to put in an ao, so hopefully this will help others in our LA.

Good luck Millie and daddy paul xxxx


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone lo sw said bm very likely will turn up, but will know more when sw comes this week, you have all sorts running through your head, I don't mind the sw so much but as much as I like ours I have always found them quite stressful,  think I get more   the more they visit congratulations daddy Paul x


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

So had adoption order hearing today so phoned our sw to find out if she knows how it went and she has gone on holiday 😬 how rude of her so it'll be ages before we find out anything 😦 not like were worried about it or anything x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Millie, surely someone else there must know or at least be able to find out


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Millie, as you would have made the app, surely the Court can tell you? I would be going NUTS! X


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh dear lord ladies I got it wrong got an email from sw this am god bless her and she is on holiday when we got the letter from the court it said it was adoption order hearing and that we were not to attend I assumed it was the hearing but no it was for the sws to put in the paperwork feel like a plonker  well the waiting continues😕


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Hope you get to hear something soon. x

We got our AO in Aug and only got the date for the celebration hearing this week, which apparently was completely following the schedule of the High Court!  We were told we can't contact the court - its nothing to do with us!


----------

